# G Loomis and Megabass



## cpete2056 (Sep 12, 2017)

Selling a couple rods I don’t use 
Gloomis e6x 812c 6’9 m extra fast
$125 OBO


Megabass levante leviathan 7’11 A-rig, big swim bait, punchin stick
$185 OBO

Located at portage lakes in Akron OH
Text Chase at 330-771-2737 for more questions 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

sent you a message


----------

